# Cost of replacing exhaust system for 97 Altima?



## llaltima (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry for the same question posted in the main board. Newbie with an urgent question here. We have a 97 Altima. Drove it on a long-distance trip carrying a lot of weight a week ago. Midway through the exhaust started making incredibly loud rumbling noise. We managed to make the trip and brought it to a Midas. They told us the exhaust system is pretty much all broken, and need to be replaced. They ask for around $700 for the job. I know next to nothing about how this price compares to other repair shops. Is this price a reasonable estimate? If not, any recommendations on where to get a better deal? Sorry but we’d rather not do DIY. They also said we should replace the right-front axel, which would cost around $300.

We are planning on selling the car soon, is it worth the cost to replace the exhaust system? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

As far as the exhaust, do u want it stock? or do you want performance?
You can buy the stock exhaust system, or buy one that sounds nice, and performs good.
what do you want?
as far as the axle goes, does it drive good??? any steering issues?


----------



## llaltima (Jul 28, 2008)

i just need a regular exhaust that sounds normal (i mean quiet), nothing fancy. i guess that would be stock. the car drives ok, don't really have steering issues.

here are more details. on the check sheet it includes exhaust pipe, pipe assembly and OER muffler. The total cost (parts and labor) is $698 (178 for labor and 520 for parts). and the cost of replacing right front axel is $277 (107 for labor and 170 for parts). given these details, do you think it is worth that much?


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

You can google an exhaust for your car(stock exhausts) they sell them, but not for their price, or you can look at ebay, for another stock exhaust, they shuold be anywhere from like 200 to no more than 300, or maybe less, not sure, but alot less then what their asking for.


----------



## rememberthe8bit (Apr 3, 2008)

I just replaced both my front axles over the last six months. They aren't too expensive. (About $70 at Advance auto parts. And you can trade in your broken axle.)


----------

